

There's plenty of news & not much analysis  - bootload
http://www.siliconvalleywatcher.com/mt/archives/2010/02/analysis_theres.php

======
bootload
_"... There is tons of news out there, but there isn't much analysis. News
analysis is rare and there are few good sources. And that's why I focus on
news analysis -- original content that you cannot get anywhere else. ..."_

Analysis the future of journalism?

I know this is how Janes works. News on conflict and defence rolls in every
day and analysts provide insight into current situations generating new
content which you have to pay to see. That is the simplest service but you can
add a lot more. I'd like to think of newspapers as your own information
gathering and analysis service. The question is will people pay if they can
read free reporting?

